# Turning Black Palm



## Band Saw Box

Evelyn picked out to blanks of black palm, I never used it before and from the rough feel of wood it seems it might blow out really easy. Is there anything I should do when working with these blanks in all steps involved. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## wyone

Well let me just say...  I have tried 3 black palm blanks and have yet to have success.  One split during the drilling. then I taped all around the blank when I drilled the second and that worked, but the other two blew up while turning.  I am thinking the next time I will be soaking with some light CA before and during turning.. unless someone has a better method.  I really want to try again as I think it would make a cool pen


----------



## southernclay

Haven't turned any yet but here's some advice from Mr Ed Brown  :biggrin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqkvhDGwTic


----------



## Edward Cypher

I cheat and stabilize all palms after all it is just grass.  Make sure your tools are as sharp as possible and very very light cuts.  Any catches and it is history.  You might even try George's flap sanding like he suggest on some of his very delicate blanks.  At least I think it was George.  Good luck.  SHARP AND LIGHT!!!


----------



## Mike Powell

No luck yet with it Dan, but I have two in the oven that I just pulled out of Cactus Juice.  I hope to turn on this weekend.  Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Band Saw Box

I ordered some thin CA from Amazon. I'll do as Ed suggested. Drill and soak the inside with CA a few times and then re-drill. I guess I should also soak the outside and the ends. I guess it worth a try and if it doesn't  work.....well I didn't pick out the blank so it would be Evelyn's fault.


----------



## triw51

I turned some palm and had trouble ended up sanding the corners off (after drilling) and making the blank semi round.  Then used new carbide tips turned and using very light cuts turned the blank down.


----------



## larryc

Edward Cypher said:


> I cheat and stabilize all palms after all it is just grass.  Make sure your tools are as sharp as possible and very very light cuts.  Any catches and it is history.  You might even try George's flap sanding like he suggest on some of his very delicate blanks.  At least I think it was George.  Good luck.  SHARP AND LIGHT!!!



I tried the sanding flap method and it creates a mess!!!

I found that using the Stanley Surform plane works just as good and doesn't create a mess.

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-21-399-6-Inch-Surform-Pocket/dp/B00002X1ZQ


----------



## gbpens

I have turned stabilized black palm on a straight barrel pen. Yes, sharp tools and a light cut are necessary. While this technique works on straight barrels there will be some tear out on tapered barrels which you will have to fill with CA.


----------



## Edward Cypher

*Good idea*



larryc said:


> Edward Cypher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cheat and stabilize all palms after all it is just grass.  Make sure your tools are as sharp as possible and very very light cuts.  Any catches and it is history.  You might even try George's flap sanding like he suggest on some of his very delicate blanks.  At least I think it was George.  Good luck.  SHARP AND LIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the sanding flap method and it creates a mess!!!
> 
> I found that using the Stanley Surform plane works just as good and doesn't create a mess.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-21-399-6-Inch-Surform-Pocket/dp/B00002X1ZQ
Click to expand...



Never thought of that Larry but like I said I stabilize all palm with cactus juice and it turns just like plastic.  Does use a lot of CJ I would assume it uses a lot of CA too.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ultramax

I have had mixed results in the beginning. The following has helped a lot since. Do take the corners off prior to turning. Sharp tools and soft cuts as previously mentioned. Soak surface with thin CA and let dry or activate. Cut in a little ways and soak again with CA. The CA will hold the grain together and keep the tear out at bay. This is a slow and gentle process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lyonsacc

I tried unstabilized black palm twice and couldn't keep it together.  I have heard that  some people have had success turning unstabilized black palm.  My hat is off to them, I can't even get it drilled without it turning to dust.  I really like the look of black palm.  This is from stabilized BP



(self-serving plug - I think Roy still has a few of mine in stock at Classic)


----------



## Cwalker935

I have turned black palm numerous times without doing anything special.  Just go slow and use sharp tools.  I have also turned unstabilized cross cut black palm using George's flap disk and ca soaking approach.  Here are a couple of black palm related threads:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/getting-kinky-127519/



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/why-not-more-black-palm-126257/


----------



## rd_ab_penman

I find Black Palm turns great without ant stabilization and takes a great finish using MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les


----------



## jcm71

It also helps to saturate the ends of the blank(s) with thin CA prior to turning.  It will soak into the end grain, strengthening it.  The blowouts I've had using it were either caused by a poor job gluing in the tubes or being too aggressive.  Take your time.


----------



## Band Saw Box

Thanks so much for all the advice. The CA I ordered should be here tomorrow so I give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I've only turned a couple of the black palm pen blanks..   I've also had one blank large enough for a pepper mill....didn't have any problems with that I can remember.  But I do remember that the shavings were more in the nature of almost sand like then wood shavings. Your tools do have to be very sharp, go slow and take your time.  The wood is very hard and doesn't cut really well.   
I also read in some of my research that you could have sand in the wood.... it's more of a nature like a grass than an actual wood.  I was going to cite the page, but couldn't find it again for this post.  

Personally, I didn't think it made all that good looking of a pen and it was an ugly pepper mill... it did sell right away to a guy who grabbed it the minute he saw it, but don't think I'll ever make another. 

I looked for a picture of the mill, but it's evidently in an archive and not in my current library of pictures... I'm working on a restoration of my computer, so may have lost the picture in the crash.


----------



## mike4066

I did a couple that weren't stabilized or coated in CA.  I did the rough really oversized from my bushings and then used sand paper to take it down the last 1/8-3/16th inch. 

It took longer using sand paper but they came out well.


----------



## MikeinSC

The best method I've come up with is to drill with all 4 sides clamped in a vise. Use a freshly sharpened or new drill bit because it will dull the bits. The closer you can cut the blanks to the barrel size and less barrel trimming you have to do, the better. Mine will smoke even with a new cutter head. I remember something about the palms have a lot of silica in them which I don't doubt one bit. They are grainy and palms tend to grow in sandy areas. 

When turning, the black parts tend to chip out very easily and annoyingly. I now stop with the chisel about an 1/8" before final size and finish the size with sand paper. 
Sure it will take a little longer but you don't have to deal with chip out that can go down to the tube. A few minutes extra work sanding to the final shape has made a world of difference in my stress level.


----------



## suefox51

I've tried it, got it about 99.5% turned and it blew - then I also realized I had gotten a rash from it - so, I have a few blanks that I'll be getting rid of soon!!
Sue


----------



## KenV

Thicker walls work easier than very thin wall pens with the palms.   Worth the effort and care in my experience.

Best descriptions heard -- "Turning a clump of porcupine quills"


----------



## Jim Campbell

I have turned three or four black palm pens. It turns fine for me if I turn in the 3,000 RPM area. Yes, sharp tools help, and finishing with CA likely helps hold things together. I have not stabilized the blanks. The pen is beautiful when finished. I've sold everything I've turned.


----------

